# Substantivo Próprio



## birdface

Oi gente, sei que em Portuguese*, brasileiro, grego, italiano* normalmente não têm letra maiúscula<--???? on the spelling. Então, minha pergunta, a palavra _*brasileiro*_ é um _*substantivo próprio*_ ou _*comum*_? Em inglês, a primeira letra é grande e nós chamamos isso de proper noun, substantivo próprio. Quero saber se a mesma coisa funciona em português. for example: _*Brazilian, American, Italian *_



Obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Vamos recorrer ao "titio" Aurélio. 
brasileiro - Adj. =       De, ou pertencente ou relativo ao Brasil. 
Substantivo masculino =   O natural ou habitante do Brasil.


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Birdface.
Estas palavras, como adjetivo ou substantivo, se escrevem com letra minúscula: brasileiro, americano, italiando.
O


----------



## Outsider

Eu diria que são substantivos comuns. Afinal, há muitos brasileiros, muitos gregos, etc. Dizer que alguém é brasileiro não chega para identificá-lo. Uma nacionalidade é uma característica, não é um nome... Mas não tenho a certeza absoluta.


----------



## Waldoli

Olá, Outsider, sua colocação, apesar de ser duvidosa para você, está correta e foi simples e objetiva.


----------



## birdface

Sabe, em Inglês são substantivos Próprios.  The _*American*_ forces were fighting the rebels. I was talking to that _*Brazilian*_ man.


----------



## Waldoli

Oi, birdface, não é de adimirar que em inglês esses substantivos sejam grafados com iniciais maiúsculas; em alemão todos os substantivos são grafados com maiúsculas, sabemos que o inglês e o alemão têm origem comum, mas isso não quer dizer que são substantivos próprios.


----------



## Macunaíma

birdface said:


> The _*American*_ forces were fighting the rebels. I was talking to that _*Brazilian*_ man.


 
_As tropas *americanas* estavam combatendo os rebeldes._
_Eu estava conversando com aquele homem *brasileiro*._

Nas frases acima, as palavras destacadas seriam chamadas de _adjetivos gentílicos_. 

_Eu estava conversando com aquele *brasileiro*._ 

Aqui, a palavra grafada é um _substantivo comum_. O mesmo se você dissesse:

_Eu estava conversando com aquele *taxista*/ *vendedor*/ *feirante*/ *policial*_...etc.


----------



## birdface

Mas, uma coisa que eu aprendi por ensinar Inglês é que essas palavras, em Inglês, são substantivos próprios.  Então, temos uma diferença entre as duas línguas.


----------



## Macunaíma

birdface said:


> Mas, uma coisa que eu aprendi por ensinar Inglês é que essas palavras, em Inglês, são substantivos próprios. Então, temos uma diferença entre as duas línguas.


 
A classe gramatical de _'American' _em _'American troops'_ é de substantivo? Tem certeza, birdface?


----------



## Portvcale

No português europeu, pode-se colocar, por exemplo, o substantivo "*português*"/"*portugueses*" com a inicial maiúscula, quando nos estamos a referir ao _povo_ português, aos _portugueses em geral_. Quando nos estamos a referir a um *português*/*ou grupo de portugueses*, já não se utiliza a inicial maiúscula, normalmente.


----------



## birdface

Ok Macu.  I will speak English so that I know what I am saying.  American, German, and the like are proper noun.  I thought that substantivo meant noun.  I also know that the word American describes the type of person so someone might think that the word is an adjective.  But, it is not uncommon for a noun or a noun phrase to describe something.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Birdface, I disagree, if I may, with your theory that all words derived from country names are, in any circumstance, proper nouns. Depending on the function they perform in a sentence, they can be adjectives as well. Merriam-Webster, for one, gives "American" a double status as a noun and an adjective: 


> *American*
> Pronunciation: \ə-ˈmer-ə-kən, -ˈmər-, -ˈme-rə-\
> Function: _noun_
> Date: 1568
> 1 *:* an American Indian of North America or South America
> 2 *:* a native or inhabitant of North America or South America
> 3 *:* a citizen of the United States





> *American*
> Function: _adjective_
> Date: 1580
> 1 *:* of or relating to America
> 2 *:* of or relating to the United States or its possessions or original territory


The same applies to words derived from persons' names (McCarthyist, Stalinistic, Reaganite, Hegelian), which can be adjectives in their own right depending on their grammatical function. Their bearing a capital letter only reminds us of the names they are made of, but that doesn't necessarily make them a proper noun.


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> A classe gramatical de _'American' _em _'American troops'_ é de substantivo?


O que o Birdface está a dizer é que na frase _"I am a Berliner"_ o substantivo _Berliner_ é classificado como próprio pela gramática inglesa.



Dom Casmurro said:


> Birdface, I disagree, if I may, with your theory that all words derived from country names are, in any circumstance, proper nouns. Depending on the function they perform in a sentence, they can be adjectives as well. Merriam-Webster, for one, gives "American" a double status as a noun and an adjective:


Ninguém duvida que essas palavras podem ser substantivos ou adjectivos. O que o Birdface está a dizer é que, quando são substantivos, a gramática do inglês classifica-os como próprios.


----------



## birdface

exatamentíssimo, outsider. Isoo é exatamente o que eu quero dizer. Obrigado. só isso. 

I did not say that all words that have to do with countries are nouns, nor did I day that they are all proper nouns. But, nationalities are all proper nouns. That is in all of the English books.


I have a page that I could paste here but I do not know how to send attatchments. It just simply states what are and what are not proper nouns. Nationalities are all proper nouns. I never meant to say that every word that has to do with a country is a proper noun. But, German, American, Brazilian, Mexican are all proper nouns. Remember, my question was not whether they are proper nouns in English; that I already know. My question was whether they are proper nouns in Portuguese.

Thank you for all he help everybody.


----------



## Welshman

Amigos e amigas prezadas,

Sou estadunidense. Estou novo na língua portuguesa. Mas só bastante muito español. Espero que os falantes de português podem entender meu português.  

Os gramáticos ingleses e norteamericanos tratem mal com seu própria gramática. O termo "proper noun" não foi escolhido bem.  Em inglês chamam-se todos os nomes de nacionalidade - se sustantivo ou adjetivo ou ainda adverbio - "proper". Também são a palavra "State" quando aplica-se a um estado da União: assim "the State of Pennsylvania" ou "the State's resources" (os recursos do estado). Os títulos de livros, documentos importantes ("the U.S. Constitution"), manchetes, os nomes de meses e dias da semana, e uns outros também escrivem-se com maiúsculas.

Dear friends, 

I am a citizen of the United States. I am new to the Portuguese language. But I know a good bit of Spanish. I hope that the Portuguese-speakers can understand my Portuguese. 

English and Northamerican grammarians don't handle their own grammar well. The term "proper noun" was not well chosen. In English, all names of nations - whether a noun or adjective or even an adverb - are called "proper". Also, the word "State", when applied to a State of the Union: thus "the State of Pennsylvania" or "the State's resources". The titles of books, important documents ("the U.S. Constitution"), headlines, the names of months and days of the week, and some others are also written with capital letters.


----------



## SofiaB

A final das contas, são diferentes em portugues usa-se  minúscula e em  inglês usa-se maiúscula.


----------

